# SCR&H Jacksonville - 2 Hour GTP Enduro



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

On Sunday, December 9, 2012, *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida hosted the *2-Hour GTP Enduro*.

Racers used handout Sealed Pro Slot 4002 motors for cars that closely mimic the ones we race in the GTP class in *My Series*. Motors became the story.

Thank you to all of the racers who chose to spend their Sunday racing on *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South!* It looked like everyone was having a good time and it was fun to watch a group of very competitive guys share information during setup time in hopes of everyone having a good race.


Here are the results:


*2 Hour GTP Enduro*

_Raced on the Hillclimb_

1. Dudes Racing - 1546

_(Dennis Demole and Terry Tawney)_​

2. Team Green - 1545

_(Jordan Eber Buddy Houser)_​

3. Wreckready Racing - 1530

_(Mike Bresett and Danny Zona)_​

4. U Pull-A-Part Racing - 1466

_(Rollin Isbell and Mike Rigsby)_​

5. Team Terps - 1459

_(Charlie Dube and James "JP" Snyder)_​

6. Y'all Watch This - 1394

_(Steve Bowman and Bob Rondinoe)_​

7. Team 72 - 794 (DNF)

_(Rick Gibeault and Tom Marlowe)_​

8. The Misfits - 424 (DNF)

_(Bill McDermott, Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff, David Poland and Drew Snider)_​
9. BBN Racing - 354 (DNF)
_(Johnny Banks, Nic DiRamio and Bill Show)_​


Incredibly close racing right down to the final lap. After 120 minutes of track time, Dennis and Terry had less than a full lap advantage over Buddy and Jordan. Amazing. Biscuit and DZ saw their first motor go up in smoke early in the race. DZ did a quick motor change (loss less than 15 laps to the heat leaders) and once they got the chassis "right", put on a nice charge. Mike and I lost a motor in the first half of the race as well and the backup didn't seem to "come in" until it was too late to make a move. Charlie and JP had to deal with a broken lead wire and then a damaged guide that combined to make every deslot a potential nightmare. Bob and Steve didn't always have the most horsepower, but after losing a motor in practice, they ran a very steady race to make it to the end. Rick and Tom had one of the best cars on the track and had built a nice lead at one point before disaster struck not just once, but twice, as they saw both of their motors go up in smoke. Bill, David, Drew and Pinkie started the race with just one motor and the hope that it would last. It didn't. The only team with worse motor fortune was Bill, Johnny and Nic as they lost one motor in practice and the other just a few heats into the race. Dennis and Terry, Buddy and Jordan, Charlie and JP and Bob and Steve were all able to make it to through the race on one motor. And that made all the difference in the world.



*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Very fun day. Thanks Johnny & Rollin for hosting!

For the readers who may not have been there. The motor used in the event was talked about as a China version of the Big Dog arm that we currently use in GTP. We have never run these at SCR so we had no clue if they were going to be good or not. The problem we had was the distributors only had a 14 motors another had zero. Luckly Bill had a few and sent them up. We quickly learned these motors are not fast or reliable. I dont think they are fit for use on anything including fishing weights. But we all had to deal with it so it was equal and it was still fun.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Agreed that it was a very fun day. Rigsby built us a great car out of our parts bin and did what was possible to prolong the life of the motor. The chassis setup Rigsby put on the car put it on rails. Even with our "good" motor, I ran two complete 7.5 minute heats without a delsot ---- and I'm not that good of a driver.

That had to be the cleanest run Enduro that I've ever been in. Very, very few deslots and lots of long green flag runs. It was common to run with the same car (or two) for 30 to 40 laps during a heat.

Next Enduro, we'll stick to running motors that we know more about. We'll let someone else be the guinea pig.


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Some pictures from the two hour GTP enduro at Slot Car Raceway and Hobbies 12/9/2012:









Concours with the car we drove, painted by Rollin taking first place









Our Co-host Johnny Banks with second place team leader Buddy Houser just behind him. That's local Steve Thoroman to the far left









A view of the drivers stand during the first half of the race. Bill Show marshalling the finish line, Jordan Eber at the far left of the drivers station on purple, with our other Co-Host Rollin Isbell to his right, then Mike Bresett, then J.P. Snyder, then Bob Rondinoe









A view of the donut of the hillclimb during the first half of the race. Lee Pinkstaff to the far left marshalling the exit of the bridge, Bill McDermott has the exit of the donut to the leadon, Charlie Dube in the hole, and Danny Zona on the far right covering the deadman.



Sorry, didn't get pics of the last half of the race...was too busy trying to keep the car running and straightening out wreck damage



But it was still a lot of fun
Thanks Rollin and Johnny for hosting the event. The motors sucked, definitely, and I wouldn't even use them for their original purpose which is a homeset motor.


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

SCSHobbies said:


> Very fun day. Thanks Johnny & Rollin for hosting!
> 
> For the readers who may not have been there. The motor used in the event was talked about as a China version of the Big Dog arm that we currently use in GTP. We have never run these at SCR so we had no clue if they were going to be good or not. The problem we had was the distributors only had a 14 motors another had zero. Luckly Bill had a few and sent them up. We quickly learned these motors are not fast or reliable. I dont think they are fit for use on anything including fishing weights. But we all had to deal with it so it was equal and it was still fun.


The motors were the PS-4002 Pro Slot Chinese "Puppy Dog", basically a 47000 RPM homeset motor in the Pro Slot Euro motor housing rated at only 160gm/cm torque, which is about like a stock Slot It motor. The motor was used for a while by certain Retro racing groups as it was low power and emulated some of the motors used in the mid-60's era of slot racing which the Retro racers are all about. The power curve is much less than that of a Falcon 7 motor, and it's about .2 slower a lap. They run blistering hot, and you have to do anything you can to get them to run cool, and you certainly do not get overly aggressive with the gear ratio, that makes them grenade quicker. 

At one time, ProSlot did do a partial tie on the comms to keep them from throwing winds, but eventually they quit doing that. I don't think it helped anyway, since the heat they generated tended to soften the cheap Chinese epoxy they used and windings would come loose anyhow. The only advantage to using them, if you want to call it an advantage, is switching over to stronger springs and better brushes, at an additional cost of $5.50 per motor, then add a comm cooler to try to make the motor last, and thats $3 more. So for a cost of $24.50 per motor (after you add all the extra parts in), you still have a POS that doesn't run as good as or last as long as a Falcon 7 or Evil 9 Epic motor. The brushes and springs you put in are still good when it explodes..but that's no consolation.

Better to have marked 20 or so Hawk 6 motors, and put them in a bag and let us draw motors, and have enough for three per team. Hawk 6's will grenade too, but not as badly as those ProSlot POS's.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

so .... Mike, ...... how do you REALLY feel?


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Al, I think I pretty well did.:lol:

It was just sad to only be running with half the field out due to motor failure, even before the first half of the race was done. Like Rollin said above, some teams lost motors in practice after only a few laps. Most of the teams who were out lost them before they ran four segments of the first half. Doesn't say that much for the motor itself. We were just the guinea pig for another track owners experiment in trying to find a sealed motor, and a lot of good racers were left sitting and not being able to run.

Equally as sad, just about everyone who raced was familiar with the sealed S16D Pro Slot motors we ran in this very same class a couple of years ago and the reason we had to get away from them...they blew up at the drop of a hat. So this was a sad experiment in futility dealing with the same Chinese made garbage for many of us.

Buddy had it right when he said the motors weren't even good enough to use as fishing sinkers.


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

We could use them as sling shot ammo!


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Henry Racing said:


> We could use them as sling shot ammo!


Do I know you?


----------

